# Folding Rule



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Today, I was working in the shop today and the thought came to mind as to how many woodworkers still use a 6 foot folding rule. 

I am one who still does. I grew up watching my Dad removing and replacing his rule in his back pocket. He was a union carpenter and started working full time in the trade at 17. His foster father was his mentor and taught him the trade (as well as 4 other brothers). I find a folding rule much more accurate than a tape. I use a tape, but only for long measurements and rough cuts. I use a 2 or 4 foot metal ruler for layouts and something that needs to be very accurate,


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

My dad had one too and I probably used that as much as anything else growing up. It's lost to time now and I haven't bought one of my own. Mostly use a couple of 25' tapes now or the combination square.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You sure brought back memories. My Dad always had several laying around, but he was a farmer, not a carpenter. I would always get into trouble for using them for things other than measuring, they made great extendable swords! Like Shop Dad said, I haven't seen any around for a long time, but I may have to dig in the back of some of the cabinets in the machine shed and see if I can find remnants of one.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

trc65 said:


> I would always get into trouble for using them for things other than measuring, they made great extendable swords!


Same here! Maybe I need to get one "for my son." :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I still use one but mostly just for double checking my TS fence.

Most other things its a tape measure I prefer.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

I have three standard size ones: one in inches with the brass slide out; one masons; and, an engineers marked in feet, tenths, and hundredths of feet. I also have an engineers that is double sized and ten feet long. 

They are one of those tools more people should own. 

I also think that more people should use story sticks.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am also a folding rule fan. I use the Lufkin X46 6', they are the best. A little oil on the joints now and then and they last a long time. I also have the X48 which is the 8' version, rare but still available.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't think I have seen the 8-footer around here for a while. I still see the 6-foot units around. I recently replaced a broken Starrett with a Lufkin. I bought it at Home Depot. They sell for about $10 or $12. I guess I don't know if I use it because its better or because my father used one, but it is nice to have one in the back pocket. It is also good for inside measurements using the brass slide out.

I have also used story poles when I did the layout for my kitchen.

Paul


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't say I really use them, but I do have several. One of which belonged to my Grandad. He is who first got me interested in wood working when I was a young child. He always had one in his pocket, and he would have sooner cut his hand off than to use a tape measure.

He died in 2004, but he was my number 1. My grandma had an auction and sold most of the stuff out of his garage a couple years later after 2 attempted break ins to the garage. I bought his framing square, one of his handsaws and one of his folding rules (among other things).... those will be in my shop as long as I am alive


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I still use one and probably will as long as they keep making them. I use to open cold drink bottle tops with my folding rule, had to know how to do it or it would ruin the rule.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have two of them and couldn't tell you where they are at right now. Could never get used to using them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I have one But don't use it very much. My grandfather taught me how to use one when I was about four years old. He helped build the Burlington Bristol Bridge, Which may be meaningful for those of the Pennsylvania South Jersey area. The one I have ive given to my son to use, teaching him in the rule I remember learning, twist it, but never pull it apart.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys. I think I am finding the the people that still use folding rules the folks with a few miles on them


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The old guy I apprenticed under had em all over the shop and didn't use roller tapes. He's almost 90 now.

I have an older one around somewhere but really don't use it. I find I use story sticks more than anything else. After I lay out a project's main dimensions it's not often that I would pick up a tape again.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I cut my teeth (1939) on folding wooden rules (still use them to this day) although the ones we used most were 2ft folding boxwood ones. Every apprentice had one -- mostly Stanley #68s because they were the cheapest (plain with no reinforced hinges). We all wanted Stanley #62s - brass bound with reinforced hinges, but Stanley didn't offer them after WWII and so we had to wait and buy them second-hand from retiring older craftsmen.

James


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I'm a pipefitter by trade*

and the folding rule is a primary tool. I haven't worked at the trade in some time, but I think it was the Lufkin 46X with a hook and slide.Whenever I worked with people outside the piping business it would drive them nuts when I would give them a measurement like...6'-28":blink:

I have several and use them regularly, but the close work is done with a metal rule of the appropriate size.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fastback said:


> Thanks for the replys guys. I think I am finding the the people that still use folding rules the folks with a few miles on them


You got that right. When I was working in the trade and took out my Lufkin a young apprentice asked me where I got the"Fred Flintstone rule".


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I carry a 3' four fold everyday in the side pocket of a pair of Carharts, which I've been told is why it is there. But I'm the only one I know who uses one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> I still use one and probably will as long as they keep making them. I use to open cold drink bottle tops with my folding rule, had to know how to do it or it would ruin the rule.


If you unfold it right makes a good back scratcher too. 








 







.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Keith Mathewson said:


> I carry a 3' four fold everyday in the side pocket of a pair of Carharts, which I've been told is why it is there. But I'm the only one I know who uses one.


Wait! I have several 4 folds and use them regularly.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 6' Lufkin I believe it is with the brass slide out, bought it abt. 40 years ago. Don't use it very often anymore but love it for inside measurements as I find it more accurate for that.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

One year for Christmas my brother and I each got a small woodworking tool box. Wooden with a latching lid. It had a folding rule as one of the tools. I may have been 10. Didn't get into woodwork til much later in life but looking back it was a very cool gift.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

When I was little, my dad owned a lumber yard. I remember his car always having a hole in the upholstery where the 6 foot rule hung out of his hip pocket. I use my 6 foot Lufkin on nearly all projects.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I've got a couple in the shop.. One is wood with the slider and the other is made of aluminum. No idea who the Mfg'r might be.
As others have said.. they're great for inside measure & they ride nicely in the side pocket of carpenter jeans.
I also use tapes.. I have a "Fat Max" for the really big stuff..framing etc. and a couple 10 footers. one in inches and another in metrics.
One of my other hobbies is ham radio and a lot of the measurements in antenna work is in meters, Cm & Mm.
For the tiny stuff I use a dial caliper.
Something my dad had was what he referred to as a "slip stick". Basically 2 sections of wood coupled with brass brackets & a knob to tighten it at a given length.
It was about 1.5" wide & 6' long but would extend to almost 12 ft. That's another item lost to time..:boat:
..Jon..


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Actually not bad for laying out angles*

I wouldn't use this on fine measurements, but I used to run pretty well laying out angles with my folder. On your framing square lay both legs at 14.33". Hold the end of your rule at one point on those legs, and bend the rule to 22.5" for the other leg. Each 1/4" equals one degree. It's best if you do this with one of your more "limber" rules:thumbsup:


----------

